
A Brief History of God - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/02/25/brief-history-god/
======
clueless
I've not really heard much about the post modern god, at least not the way the
article describes it. Either way, no matter on which stage, I've always seen
god as this anthropomorphization of the unknown.

------
mrtri
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0Ib3aPG6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0Ib3aPG6Y)

------
gkya
I wonder if there are any sources for those stages of the god as a concept.

